
The Lingering Legacy of Psychedelia - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-lingering-legacy-of-psychedelia
======
rm_-rf_slash
Anyone with a cursory understanding of LSD's history and effects can skip this
read.

Woefully absent is a mention on how the Nixon Administration blatantly whipped
the public into a frenzy about communist/Eco-terrorist hippies and riotous
blacks by associating them with LSD and heroin, respectively, just so they
could use "rule of law" to terrorize and arrest political enemies. This is the
true catalyst of the war on drugs and it is a story that needs to be told
again and again until it is done.

------
dahart
Something that wasn't obvious at first glance is that this is a book review,
it just starts with some back-story that I assume is covered in the book.

The review reminded me of stories of the WELL. I just looked it up for fun and
noticed the book & review are discussing Stewart Brand who's one of the people
that started the WELL.

------
jqm
This article kind of reminds me of when a report was due in 7'th grade and I
didn't really want to do it.

I'd just look up a bunch of stuff and reword it and jam it all together with
no real thesis or point. It always passed.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive dismissals. If an article isn't good enough
for HN you can always flag it, but contentless snark just lowers the
signal/noise ratio for everyone.

~~~
dave2000
Hmm. Suppose you personally don't think an article is very well written but
don't want to deprive other people of the opportunity to read it; surely a
single inoffensive post critical of it is better than losing the whole
article? Posters on this site seem pretty mature and level headed so it's not
like one person is going to start a riot.

~~~
lmm
> Suppose you personally don't think an article is very well written but don't
> want to deprive other people of the opportunity to read it;

jqm's post is not constructive. Even a less snarky "I found this article badly
written" probably doesn't help other people decide whether or not to read it.
You can flag it or not as you see fit, but there's no value in posting a
comment like that.

> Posters on this site seem pretty mature and level headed so it's not like
> one person is going to start a riot.

Only constant enforcement keeps the site that way.
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/c1/wellkept_gardens_die_by_pacifism/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/c1/wellkept_gardens_die_by_pacifism/)

